# Unexpected gift: Mesquite burl



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2015)

Saw one of my patients (has a fencing co.) and said he had some "swollen" Mesquite trees that he'd cut down. After a little discussion-- figured out what he was talking about. So the following Saturday I took my trailer and it was loaded with these beauties. A win/win- he didn't have to pay to dump'em & I wanted them. Thought there was a couple pieces burl---- it's all burl. Don't how it is for y'all, but Mesquite burl is REALLY uncommon around here- this "gift" was much appreciated by this xylophile.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats!!! What an incredible gift that will keep you busy for some time to come! Is all the wood in the picture yours? Hope you have a sawmill (or access to one) if it is! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2015)

@Nature Man Thanks!
And yes that is _some _of my stacks--the white is Sycamore, other is Mesquite. And-- no mill--just me and chainsaws.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2015)

Can someone get me the lat/long on that picture?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2015)

Now that's a score! Time to start turning some vases and hollow forms. Misquote burlesque is hard to come by around here too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2015)

Ya gotta love auto correct....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2015)

Haha-- @barry richardson ---I just thought you were being sophisticated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats ! Can't ever beat free burl n skeet can be very nice looking stuff!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Sycamore can be beautiful wood, and it's nice to work with. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2015)

What's that? You want me to PM you my address? Well okay!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> What's that? You want me to PM you my address? Well okay!



Haha--- I'm not hard to find.


----------



## El Guapo (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh, I thought you wanted my address, you know, to help you with your mesquite burl burden!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2015)

David, what species of Mesquite is your burl bombardment from? I am building a personal xylerium and would enjoy purchasing a sample from you. My seasoned finished samples are 1/2 inch thick, 3" inches wide and 6" inches long. Like most wood nuts, I enjoy cutting my samples to finish size. The smell, feel and sound all give the user a learning experience. Some I remember and most past by like TV commercials. Point being, I would love to buy or trade you for a burled Mesquite sample, preferably if it is known to species level.


----------



## David Hill (Apr 12, 2015)

@Mr. Peet 
It's really green-- trying to sprout.
Haven't cut yet. Given the trees around here -_- Prosopis juliflora _is what I learned it as.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 12, 2015)

Man I couldn't resist the urge to see what's in those... turn one already! or at least cut one open and show us

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (Apr 12, 2015)

@barry richardson ---meeeee too. They came from a live tree (=greeeeen), and even have sprouts for now, and it's been really wet/rain here () Prolly will try one later this week.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't wait to see inside that lump!


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 15, 2015)

David Hill said:


> @barry richardson ---meeeee too. They came from a live tree (=greeeeen), and even have sprouts for now, and it's been really wet/rain here () Prolly will try one later this week.


David,
I think you will find those are mistletoe sprouts and I am pretty sure the burls were caused by the mistletoe. Some are great and some are a complete bust. Jim

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 16, 2015)

@JR Parks- yes the tree was infected with mistletoe---and it may be as you said--- but most sprouts are the mesquite--will see soon enough.


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 16, 2015)

@David Hill We took our grandkids to the San Antonio zoo today and found this one-mistletoe again. Now just gotta find a way to get in there at night…..


----------

